# Early CWC Tail Light



## JAF/CO (Dec 18, 2022)

Very Rare
This is the early still tail light 1936 no switch. Switch is in the rack. 
I think this light is NOS
Very nice condition early lens hard to find, no chips or cracks. STARTING BID is $500.


----------



## catfish (Dec 18, 2022)

$100.00


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 18, 2022)

No Deel
Starting bid is $500
You need to get into that big boy money!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 19, 2022)

$500 Jim.  Thank you for such a nice offering.


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 19, 2022)

Thanks for the opening bide
These are realy hard to come by
Sorry but No Deal


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 25, 2022)

This one looks familiar.


----------

